# IISc prof gets the sack in sex harassment scandal



## Karma (Jun 29, 2015)

'does appreciating beauty amount to sex harassment?' 



> terming the incident a fallout of professional jealousy, tainted faculty member, prof durgappa, has accused a section of the management of plotting against him. Giving his version of the incident, he says during a casual conversation with the research student (complainant), he was asked his opinion and he remarked: "you are very beautiful and you look like the actress trisha.'' "how can the committee establish this as a sexually coloured remark?
> 
> Questions prof durgappa, who has been with the institute for the past seven years. Prof durgappa alleges discrimination and retribution: "i have been harassed by the management who did not even provide me research students or basic infrastructure. When i wrote to the higher-ups, i was abused.
> 
> Subsequently, i filed an atrocity case against them. To get back at me they set up a trap and sent this girl who was not my current student. She had worked under me three years ago and had shifted to another faculty. But since september, she started coming to my office and even discussed her marital problems. I advised her saying problems exist in every family and not to be bogged down. One day, she met me after work in the corridor and asked me how she looked. I said you are very beautiful and resemble trisha. It was partially dark. I did not realise she was recording our conversation. Then she filed a sexual harassment case against me. I attended a few inquiry sessions and defended myself. But the committee violated norms and decided to hand out the highest penalty by dismissing me. I have challenged it in court and i am sure these allegations will not stand; i will come clean.''


----------



## Vyom (Jun 30, 2015)

Sorry  [MENTION=316992]Karma[/MENTION], but this section require from you to post the sources (link to actual article from where you quoted). Hence this thread is being locked.
You can PM me when you want to relock, or create a new thread with the source.


----------

